# Questionable Content



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know about any of you other forumites, but I'm a big fan of the webcomic Questionable Content, and I find it absolutely hilarious. I've also managed to find a lot of parallels between it and my life. Anyone else on here read it?

And heck, maybe we can get the Author, Jeph involved, he does post on sso every so often.


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2012)

It came up once in the Off-Topics section and I remember reading a current one terribly out of context and was like "Okay, let me see how this is, _from the beginning_." What I quickly realized was that 'the beginning' was 1500+ strips earlier and I spent about 4 hrs reading them one day before work, then woke up the next day and caught up entirely  Some people might not consider it "the most riveting thing" but it's a slice of life comic, that doesn't take itself too seriously (plus, I appreciate all the puns/references)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

I just checked this out, pretty funny. I'll definitely be looking up more of these.


----------



## djyngwie (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a fan


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 13, 2012)

Been reading it for years now. It's a good one.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 13, 2012)

Been reading it since 2007.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 13, 2012)

Fun fact about the Author - his name was spelled "Jeff," but he started writing it "Jeph" and it just stuck.


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2012)

Zeno said:


> Fun fact about the Author - his name was spelled "Jeff," but he started writing it "Jeph" and it just stuck.



I remember reading this and wondering about the legal ramifications of it - if there are any. Like checks made out to Jeff vs Jeph, birth certificate/SS matching the spelling and shit like that. I know I get questions left and right because someone fucked up my Drivers License so my middle initial is J vs. R so I can only imagine someones first name suddenly being spelled differently sending us to friggin Threat Level Orange


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 14, 2012)

I love that comic. Been reading it for a looooong time and I pity anyone trying to catch up by just learning about it now, haha.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 14, 2012)

The author posts here occasionally under his own name.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 14, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The author posts here occasionally under his own name.



Not gonna lie that's kinda cool 

Its a daily ritual for me. That and Least I Could Do. They're easily two of my favorite things ever.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 14, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The author posts here occasionally under his own name.



Yeah, I've seen a few posts of his on here, and immediately had a little fangasm 

And he was selling some of his 8 strings last week for around a grand, idk if they're still on ebay, though.

And Randy on here had his avatar as Randy, The Eternal Bandicoot, one of Jeph's filler strip characters, for a while. I actually sent Jeph and email when I saw that hahaha.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 14, 2012)

And now he's apparently ordered an M8M


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't have to follow his Twitter now, we have Zeno to update us!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 14, 2012)

Hahaha I actually just saw that on the Ibanez M8M thread. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone else have the urge to pull what Elizabeth did when everyone got to her house now?


----------



## pink freud (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds like Jeph is going through some personal demons right now. Hope everything works out for him.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Nov 2, 2012)

Reading QC is pretty much the first thing I do during the week when I turn my computer on. Had no idea he posted here, that's awesome


----------



## djyngwie (Nov 3, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Sounds like Jeph is going through some personal demons right now. Hope everything works out for him.


A big +1 on that.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 1, 2013)

Expect more traffic


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2013)

Aw, he even dedicated it to the site.


----------

